# "groomer burn"



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

Pearl was groomed by someone I thought I liked last week. Subsequent to that she just wouldn't leave her privates alone...I saw that she was quite red and raw looking. What bothered me was that I'd mentioned to the groomer that the prior time Pearl had reacted the same way and could she please just not shave her as closely in that area. She got into a whole discussion with me, showing me the blade she uses on that area; told me she was going to trim her this time with a scissors.

Pearl's reaction was the same - she appeared quite uncomfortable. THEN she did not pee for about 18 hrs. (Pearl has learned to "hold it in" forever from her prior over-extensive crating background.) so we dashed off to the vet who TOLD me it was "groomer burn".

Needless to say, I am going to have to address this with the groomer...either she lied to me, forgot what I'd requested, or Pearl's over-reacting. I have always like this groomer because she doesn't leave the dogs in crates forever with those awful dryers on them. 

Question - would you go back to the groomer? How important is it to trim those parts, after all? (Pearl's in a puppy cut).


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I do my own grooming most of the time but a groomer I know said to put Noxzema on them if they should get razor burn.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

lynda said:


> I do my own grooming most of the time but a groomer I know said to put Noxzema on them if they should get razor burn.


Oh no! Noxzema would burn! OUCH! I would try something like vaseline. Clipper blades can get hot if used for an extensive time. So your baby could have a razor burn (normally like a rash) or an actual burn from the hot blade. 

I did my own grooming for 6 yrs. and then when I did cut Sassy's hair I had a groomer come to my house. Even at this, I still did most of the cutting. 

You might want to start doing the tummy/girlie area yourself. I would not stand for my baby getting burned. I would definitely address this with the groomer ASAP. As for cage dryers......No way. If a groomer is experienced there is no reason why he/she can't hand dry your baby.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'd put a little mix of hydrocortisone and neosporin on her. That should heal it in a short time.

Oh, and NEVER ever let them cage dry her. No no no!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

A pro groomer I know told me that she never cuts around the anus or private areas with anything but scissors bc the clippers are nor dangerous near all the sensitive tissue back there. Not all groomers do this though.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Personally, I'd just go to another groomer. My friend Elaine lives in your town, want me to ask her where she takes her dogs????

I go to Mari's in Ocean Acres, but I guess that's a bit far for you to go....


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Emu oil is another good option. It is used in burn units at hospitals & is entirely safe. I LOVE it for many, many uses.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

aww poor baby , i think neosporin or aquaphor would be good . i dont know if i would take her to same groomer :/


----------



## Mini Pearls Mom (Mar 4, 2011)

The A Team said:


> Personally, I'd just go to another groomer. My friend Elaine lives in your town, want me to ask her where she takes her dogs????
> 
> I go to Mari's in Ocean Acres, but I guess that's a bit far for you to go....


Yes, please ask your friend, if you would, Pat. I hope it's not the same groomer. I'm wondering if Lucky's uses crates...going to call. I have a friend Elaine B (and Joel) who is a neighbor here in Oceanaire (in FL right now) and she has a Maltese, Zooey! If that's the same Elaine, she also uses this groomer.

Thanks for all the topical suggestions. As this was last week, Pearl seems to be healed now. My concern here is that the groomer TOLD me she was going to use scissors, but this happened. Could it have happened if scissors were used too closely? This is not going to be solved, b/c I'm certain the groomer wouldn't be too quick to tell me she "lied" about using scissors. Also, I'm afraid I am NOT going to play groomer; not at all as adept as ya'll seem to be!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

sheil , i dont think scissors would have caused a burn , could have nipped or cut but not burned


----------

